# '67 400 Fan Shroud Install



## gleonard (Jun 2, 2014)

Just picked up a new shroud from Ames. Been running hot without it, so hoping this helps brings the temp down. Is there a trick to installing these easily or do I need to start disassembling the radiator, fan, both? Thought this was gonna be a 10 minute fix. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

There is no easy way to do this that I know of. You will either have to take off the fan and/or the radiator. Many years ago, I tried to get one into a Firebird and punctured the radiator. Take the time and do it right. I would bite the bullet and take out the radiator.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You need to pull the fan. No biggie. The core support on your car already has holes that will more or less line right up with the shroud. I hate pulling radiators and dealing with expensive and messy coolant everywhere...no thanks. Good idea on the shroud...I run them on mine, and they DO make a difference.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Drain some of the anti freeze so you can pull the top hose off of the radiator and move it to the side.
Loosen the alternator to take tension off of the belt and remove the fan being careful not to bang it into the radiator.
Slide shroud into place and bolt it up.
Re install fan, hose and adjust alternator belt tension.
Pour anti freeze back in radiator.
Takes about 45 minutes including time to drink beer.


----------



## gleonard (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks, guys. I'm gonna give it a shot with the fan removal and beer, definitely beer. Good to know I'm not missing something obvious.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Make sure you install the hex screw that holds the inside top of the shroud to the bracket. The vacuum created by the fan will pull the shroud down if you don't install it. Ask me how I know....
Fan Shroud Bolt Photos by pjw1967 | Photobucket


----------



## JustinEntropyRad (Jan 12, 2015)

Pics when done?? Aluminum or OE shroud?


----------

